# Get back to your roots TiVo, make a SVR.



## Slumpert (Oct 18, 2019)

Everything I have been reading has been everything is moving to “Streaming”.

I am a average person person and I have separate amazon prime, Hulu, Netflix, and now Disney+ accounts with all having different interfaces.

I would be very interested in a “Streaming Video Recorder” device that would manage all my subscriptions, automatically download all the online content I am interested in, toss in OTA recording and HDMI input recording.

To me that sounds like a promising future business based on what inevitably will be the future of video entertainment.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm not sure it's even technically possible, but sign me up!


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Even if technically possible you have a bunch of providers with hundreds of shows and movies (thousands?) ; Each with a future possibly on broadcast tv or a cable deal. I love the idea but it would be limited to only certain shows ...assuming anyone will allow their product to be copied to millions of individual hard drives.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Recording streaming is no longer really streaming is it?


----------



## OrangeCrush (Feb 18, 2016)

NickTheGreat said:


> I'm not sure it's even technically possible, but sign me up!


Of course it's technically possible--just look at how many streaming-only shows get pirated. It would be pretty trivial for TiVo or another company to use the same methods and put it in an easy-to-use box. And then they would get sued into bankruptcy about ten seconds after the big conglomerates noticed.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

AppleTV the app itself lets you go straight to a show with out going to an individual app. Expect for Netflix which doesn’t want you to not use their app. 
The recording of a show that you can watch on demand is not something that the rights holders will allow.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

there is no need to record an on-demand show except for offline viewing.  And NEtflix, for example, already allows this.

and as was said there already are content aggregators. Amazon and Apple are 2 names. But ultimately aggregators need the content providers to give them _access_ to their content.

Tivo does do an OTA dvr with streaming incorporated into the same UI. That's the Edge, the Bolt and the Roamio. The problem is no one is making great streaming apps for it if they make them at all.


----------



## Matty-Matt (Dec 3, 2019)

I just acquired a refurbished Bolt 500GB, which supports streaming apps. However, I have found Tivo's streaming interface to be cumbersome when compared to Roku; which I believe is the ultimate streaming platform. I think Tivo should focus more on developing superior OTA DVR products, instead of attempting to compete with Roku and Apple TV. Sooner than you think, all TV's will be smart-TV's, which would entirely eliminate the need for an accessory streaming device. Tivo should concentrate on converting cord-cutters by offering a no frills OTA-DVR with expanded storage and reduced subscription fees. Just a thought.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Embedded app's in Tv's become obsolete over time. We are already seeing this happen in older Roku systems.

Netflix will stop working on older Roku devices in December

Netflix Will Stop Working on Some Older Smart TVs and Roku Streaming Devices


----------



## Matty-Matt (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks for sharing these articles. Fortunately, I don't own any of the affected devices. However, this goes to show that no one is immune to advances in streaming technology, which may cause their equipment to become obsolete. The articles state the hardware had to be replaced due to the software could not be updated. I'm assuming this would be the same demise for any streaming appliance. Still, the inclusion of streaming apps to TiVo devices seems to be redundant at this time. Especially when a new Roku Premiere can be purchased for $30. If Tivo could provide long-term compatibility with streaming apps, this would help make their boxes more competitive.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Matty-Matt said:


> I just acquired a refurbished Bolt 500GB, which supports streaming apps. However, I have found Tivo's streaming interface to be cumbersome when compared to Roku; which I believe is the ultimate streaming platform. I think Tivo should focus more on developing superior OTA DVR products, instead of attempting to compete with Roku and Apple TV. Sooner than you think, all TV's will be smart-TV's, which would entirely eliminate the need for an accessory streaming device. Tivo should concentrate on converting cord-cutters by offering a no frills OTA-DVR with expanded storage and reduced subscription fees. Just a thought.


Smart TVs quickly turn dumb. They don't adapt to changes well and apps are being dropped left and right. Easier to replace a roku for under $100 after a few years than a $1000+ tv to keep up.


----------



## Philtho (Feb 10, 2006)

It would be nice. So many ads in Hulu streams, would love a skip button. Since everything is digital on the cable side Tivo is already recording digital streams, they would just need to build a layer that records from apps and presents it back on-demand within the Tivo system. An HDMI loopback recording method or something.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Philtho said:


> It would be nice. So many ads in Hulu streams, would love a skip button. Since everything is digital on the cable side Tivo is already recording digital streams, they would just need to build a layer that records from apps and presents it back on-demand within the Tivo system. An HDMI loopback recording method or something.


Don't they have a commercial free Hulu option?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

trip1eX said:


> Don't they have a commercial free Hulu option?


Yes!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Slumpert said:


> Everything I have been reading has been everything is moving to "Streaming".
> 
> I am a average person person and I have separate amazon prime, Hulu, Netflix, and now Disney+ accounts with all having different interfaces.
> 
> ...


That's not a cheap thing you want. How much are you willing to pay, initially and monthly, for all that? It's probably doable but the development cost would be tremendous and investors would have to be convinced there are a lot of people willing to pay the significant cost of such device/service combos.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Slumpert said:


> Everything I have been reading has been everything is moving to "Streaming".
> 
> I am a average person person and I have separate amazon prime, Hulu, Netflix, and now Disney+ accounts with all having different interfaces.
> 
> ...


I think Channels DVR software can record from streaming serivces and OTA.


----------



## dougtv (May 20, 2015)

EWiser said:


> AppleTV the app itself lets you go straight to a show with out going to an individual app. Expect for Netflix which doesn't want you to not use their app.
> The recording of a show that you can watch on demand is not something that the rights holders will allow.


FireTV still does this and supports Netflix. Just say the same of the show/movie and FireTV will tell you where you can watch it. HBO/Netflix/Prime/Disney/Hulu/etc There is misleading information about FireTV where people think Alexa only searches for Prime videos or HBO/Starz/Showtime if you sign up with Prime...but FireTV searches and integrates with all third party video content apps regardless of where your subscriptions are paid through.


----------

